

How to Redis — Part #3 of the paperplanes.de Redis Saga - janl
http://www.paperplanes.de/2009/10/30/how_to_redis.html

======
adrinavarro
Anyone has counter-arguments for Redis? Because seen that way, it looks pretty
awesome (or even more, perfect). I really have to check it.

~~~
evgen
Within its particular sweet spot (in-RAM data structures) I think it is
probably the best option out there. I also like the fact that it seems to be
moving in the direction of becoming "memcache++"; providing a useful superset
of interesting data structure operations in addition to the standard set of
memcache features that most people have come to rely upon. It almost seems
that memcache is now so tightly coupled to the standard RDBMS mindset that
there is nowhere else for it to go. This does not diminish its utility, but it
makes something like Redis more appealing by offering the same set of features
plus a few nice additions for some other common data types.

~~~
tptacek
That's definitely what has me interested; we have the standard MySQL +
memcache (plus svn, to make things interesting) stack, and the idea of of
nonvolatile "shortcut" around MySQL built into our cacheing system is very
appealing.

